# A.C. legg snack stick seasoning



## njt124 (Jul 16, 2016)

I want to do some venison snack sticks and read some people like this seasoning mix.  My question is if i purchase this do i need anything else with it when i mix with the venison.  Also, should i use beef or pork to cut with the venison?  Just looking for a recipe that will work and is easy enough for my first time to try.  Thanks


----------



## daveomak (Jul 16, 2016)

A.C. Leggs snack stick stuff is good...  I use it...  you can add pork or beef...  be sure to trim the fat....  fat will sour in sticks like it does in jerky....

*I would add Amesphos because of the low fat content in venison*.....
Manufacturer: Ames Company

16 oz. Amesphos, specialty sodium triphosphate blend for meats, seafood and poultry.

AmesPhos improves texture, maintains that fresh-made taste, and reduces bacteria.

Phosphates are used in a wide range of processed meat, poultry and seafood in which they perform several functions. Phosphates improve the retention of natural fluids in the animal muscle that would otherwise be lost in the aging, cooking or freezing process. They also act as protein solubilizers to aid in binding processed meats. Their presence results in improved texture, flavor and color.

Due to a unique instantizing process and the combination of short and long chain phosphates, AmesPhos will dissolve completely at temperatures as low as 20 F and in the presence of salt. Additionally, AmesPhos will dissolve completely in hard water and will not cause phosphate precipitation.

_Specifications: _
Combination of: Sodium Tripolyphosphate; Sodium Pyrophosphate and Sodium Hexametaphosphate
Appearance: White granular powder

_Advantages:_
Improved cooked flavor.
Reduced loss of meat fluids.
Increased tenderness and juiciness
Improved firmer texture
Better and faster color development
_Suggested usage levels: _
One third to one half of one percent (0.3 to 0.5%) of the finished product weight.

_For home sausage making:_ Use approximately one fourth to one half teaspoon per pound of meat. Dissolve the phosphate in water before mixing into the meat mixture. Mix into meat until well distributed, mix for approximately five minutes.


----------



## mossymo (Jul 16, 2016)

Just make sure to use a cure with the seasoning.

Here are meat sticks seasonings I have available with cure designed for 12.5 lb batches. 10 pounds venison to 2 1/2 pounds of pork is what I recommend for meat sticks. These come with full direction/suggestions including venison/pork ratio's.
- Chipotle Wildfire
- Honey BBQ
- Maple Habanero 
- Pepperoni
- Seven Pepper
Link to the website is in my signature!


----------



## njt124 (Jul 17, 2016)

Dave,

Is what you suggested to add a cure, or do you know if the ac Legg comes with cure in it?


----------



## daveomak (Jul 17, 2016)

njt124 said:


> Dave,
> 
> Is what you suggested to add a cure, or do you know if the ac Legg comes with cure in it?


If you are planning on smoking the sticks, please add cure #1...  1 level tsp. per 5#'s of meat etc...  Add the cure to the seasonings and liquid you plan on adding to the meat..  water is fine...  cola is not fine to add to cure..   thoroughly mix and stuff... 

The Amesphos is for retaining moisture... 

I can't remember BUT I do not believe AC Leggs sends cure with their seasonings....


----------



## dward51 (Jul 17, 2016)

njt124 said:


> Dave,
> 
> Is what you suggested to add a cure, or do you know if the ac Legg comes with cure in it?


I'm 99% sure none of the Legg's seasonings come with cure in the mix, or have a packet of cure in the bag.  So you will need to buy cure #1 (pink salt, Prauge powder, etc....) but it is very inexpensive.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 19, 2016)

FLASH >>>>>>   I just received a packet of AC Leggs Jerky seasonings in the mail from AMAZON...... 

............_*IT HAS A PACKET OF CURE IN IT *_.....


----------



## daveomak (Jul 19, 2016)

c farmer said:


> How did I miss this. The #116 comes with cure enough to make 25 lbs.


ADAM..... You are late to the party....  You could have caught me in a senior moment......  BUT...  I beat you to it...


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 19, 2016)

I am pretty sure the #116 doesn't come with cure.  Been awhile since I got some.

Either way I don't use the cure that comes with seasoning.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 19, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> ADAM..... You are late to the party....  You could have caught me in a senior moment......  BUT...  I beat you to it...



I went and double checked the package I got.


----------



## njt124 (Jul 23, 2016)

Mine did not come with a packet of cure....I used Prague 1....it would not be mixed in with the seasoning already and I just doubled it right it would be seperate??


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 23, 2016)

This must be something new from AC. All my bags of 116 do not have cure packets.


----------



## njt124 (Jul 23, 2016)

20160723_124136.jpg



__ njt124
__ Jul 23, 2016


----------



## njt124 (Jul 23, 2016)

Sure hope they are not double cured somehow......


----------



## daveomak (Jul 23, 2016)

I've ordered the #116 and Traditional Jerky seasoning from Amazon...   Both came with a cure packet...  Probably like most folks, I take the packet of cure from these new arrivals and set them aside..  I use the 1# bag of cure from Spokane Spice or Butcher & Packer....  whichever one is opened is the one I use and keep the closed packs in reserve..   I know my memory is going the way of  the dinosaur but I think I have only purchased 2 Legg seasonings...  and I have 2 Legg packets...   maybe I'm lucky when it comes to getting cure packets....













AC Legg cure.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jul 23, 2016





 ..













AC Legg Cure 2.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jul 23, 2016


----------



## daveomak (Jul 23, 2016)

You purchased this item on July 15, 2015.
Size: Seasons 25 lbs  |

[h1]A.C. Legg INC Snack Stick Seasoning (Seasons 25 lbs) [/h1]
Fix for tt- 0059914573 (Not a good practice. Added to accommodate for Pantry brandbyline viewdapter) from  A.C. Legg 

_4.6 out of 5 stars_  18 customer reviews 

|  4 answered questions 

About the Product


One 18.5 oz. bag Seasons 25 pounds of Snack Stick meat - NO MSG!
Includes the proper amount of Sodium Nitrite (Speed Cure)
Legg's exclusive high-barrier, multi-wall packaging protects the seasoning's freshness and flavor for at least 12 months
Breakdown for less than a 25 lb. batch - 7 Tablespoons of seasoning per 5 lbs. of meat
This is the ONLY snack stick seasoning we have ever used here at Ask The Meatman's meat processing plant


----------



## bkleinsmid (Jul 23, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> You purchased this item on July 15, 2015.
> Size: Seasons 25 lbs |
> 
> [h1]A.C. Legg INC Snack Stick Seasoning (Seasons 25 lbs) [/h1]
> ...


Dave........your memory may be fading but you are still quick on the trigger......you got here first.

I order this #116 from Ask The Meatman........have for a number of years. I get it as a kit.....postage is included in the price. And cure has always come with it.

"IF"  I add anything to the mix, it is "Smitty's" for heat and minced garlic for flavor. But most of the time it is straight from the package.

Hope this helps,

Brad


----------



## njt124 (Jul 23, 2016)

At least it looks like it comes separate attached to the seasoning it is not premixed.....I also ordered from amazon and it did not have that taped to the outside......just so it is not premixed which I do not see as part of the ingredients...I think I am ok


----------



## daveomak (Jul 23, 2016)

bkleinsmid said:


> DaveOmak said:
> 
> 
> > You purchased this item on July 15, 2015.
> ...


I may be quick BUT it's usually after I type something that a bell goes off reminding me to verify what I just wrote down....  At this age it's difficult to remember stuff in the correct sequence...   It sure would be easier to get the ducks in a row BEFORE I typed.....  

I like ask the meatman also...  Seems to be very fair to deal with....


----------



## daveomak (Jul 23, 2016)

njt124 said:


> At least it looks like it comes separate attached to the seasoning it is not premixed.....I also ordered from amazon and it did not have that taped to the outside......just so it is not premixed which I do not see as part of the ingredients...I think I am ok


I'm gonna say, "It's not mixed"...  almost every reputable site does not recommend premixing cure with seasonings or spices...   There could be some chemical reaction...  the big guy knows seasonings and spices have chemistries that could have an effect on lots of stuff....


----------



## njt124 (Jul 23, 2016)

One more silly question....do you all find it necessary to tie the ends of the casing or can I just leave them twisted?  If you toe what do you use?


----------



## bkleinsmid (Jul 23, 2016)

njt124........in my smoker I make my links about 36" long and hang them over a 5/8" dowel.....giving me about 18" on each side of the stick. I have been told that the meat won't slide out of the casings but I try them anyway using butcher or kitchen twine (cotton twine).

B~


----------



## njt124 (Jul 24, 2016)

So everything went well with the smoke went about 8.5 hours with dry time to start and smoke for 6 and 1 hour at 170 to get IT to ~155......only problem is they taste like kilbasa.....think my venison was already cut with some pork/fat from the butcher and I added 2lbs of pork shoulder to the 8 of venison I add.  Maybe next time I will add no pork to try to capture more venison taste


----------



## boykjo (Jul 26, 2016)

njt124 said:


> So everything went well with the smoke went about 8.5 hours with dry time to start and smoke for 6 and 1 hour at 170 to get IT to ~155......only problem is they taste like kilbasa.....think my venison was already cut with some pork/fat from the butcher and I added 2lbs of pork shoulder to the 8 of venison I add. Maybe next time I will add no pork to try to capture more venison taste


Did you add garlic? Probably the culprit....








boykjo


----------



## chipmanbbq (Jul 26, 2016)

mispost


----------

